# Droid 3 charger causes issues!



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ever since i rooted the droid, while im charging me phone, the touch doesn't work. As I attempt to turn the screen on, i can't slide the lock screen or use pattern lock. This ONLY occurs while the phone is charging. When i unplug the phone from the charger, the touch screen works again. (noticed it on lockscreen, pattern lock, and swyping) Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

I've heard stuff about this happening without root to other phone, and actually happened to me too. I was using the wrong charger, and getting the wrong voltage/wattage/over 9000. All i did was change the charger to the manufacture one and it worked. Try that?


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

i had bought a droid 3, returned for a replacement while keeping the charger. When i got the replacement, it came with a charger. both came with the droid, but only one causes it. i cant try it out again yet because my phone is still at 100%. ill try again when it dies. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Change the title maybe? Since root did not cause issues.


----------

